# My first senior pics



## Robin Usagani (Jul 18, 2011)

Hopefully it opens up opportunities in the senior pics market.  Also this is kinda my first time shooting a male.  I really didnt know what else to do besides hands in the pocket, arms crossed.

1
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





2
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




3
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




4
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




5
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




6
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




7


----------



## tirediron (Jul 18, 2011)

White shirt and [almost] black trousers???   Dude, you know better than that!!


----------



## Robin Usagani (Jul 18, 2011)

Should I tell them what to wear next time?  He wore kick arse shoes though.


----------



## Derrel (Jul 18, 2011)

tirediron said:


> White shirt and [almost] black trousers???   Dude, you know better than that!!



Oh, come ON dude--these are pics of Twenny-five Cent, the new white rapper from Colorado! He can wear whatever he wants, because whatever the customer wants is the right thing!


----------



## ghache (Jul 18, 2011)

I dont mind the white shirt, its not like they are a familly of 4.


----------



## ghache (Jul 18, 2011)

Derrel said:


> tirediron said:
> 
> 
> > White shirt and [almost] black trousers??? Dude, you know better than that!!
> ...



OREALLY?! you seems excited by all of this derrel. another useless post.


----------



## joealcantar (Jul 18, 2011)

Nothing wrong with the clothing , but would have moved him to the shade and lit him up there.  Most of the poses are straight on and he looks like he is in an un-natural poses for him.   I like the one on the fence but would have walked around the location and gotten different angles.  The shot on the steps is a cool location and if he was not wearing white would have had him lean back on the wall and relax.  Basically just tell them to relax and sit as they normally would,  if they are finding it hard start setting up your tripod etc. and watch them as they are waiting for you as they will normally strike a relaxed and natural pose that you can take advantage of.  
-
Thanks for sharing and shoot well, Joe


----------



## tirediron (Jul 18, 2011)

Schwettylens said:


> Should I tell them what to wear next time? He wore kick arse shoes though.


Something that doesn't quite cover all ten zones in six feet?   Seriously, when you're doing this type of work, *ALWAYS* recommend clothing to your clients.  Granted, they may not always follow it, or want to wear something that's not optimal for a specific reason, okay, fine, they're the client, and they're right, but you should try.  Looking at your backgrounds, I'm thinking something in a nice brighter blue/red would have worked well.


----------



## Robin Usagani (Jul 18, 2011)

Here is the full set if you want to see 50+ images. I did mostly natural light with no relfector. The sun was mostly diffused but once in a while it came out. I did a lot of off camera flash too.  I also experimented some of the PP too with high clarity to increase the "cool" factor LOL.

Usagani Photography - Denver, CO | Cody


----------



## joealcantar (Jul 18, 2011)

Schwettylens said:


> Here is the full set if you want to see 50+ images. I did mostly natural light with no relfector. The sun was mostly diffused but once in a while it came out. I did a lot of off camera flash too.  I also experimented some of the PP too with high clarity to increase the "cool" factor LOL.
> 
> Usagani Photography - Denver, CO | Cody


-
I like 3 as it has a little angle to it
11
12 as eyes are a open and smile is not exagerrated
20 good separation from the background
28
-
I always go to the SYNC web site and look around before a senior shoot SYNC Inc. that way you can get and idea of what others are doing.  That way you can set yourself apart from others in YOUR area. 
-
Shoot well, Joe


----------



## Robin Usagani (Jul 18, 2011)

Thanks for the link!  Yeah.. I am 33 so it has been a long time since HS plus I didnt go to HS here so I have no idea hahaha.


----------



## dnavarrojr (Jul 19, 2011)

I went to a seminar earlier this year and the speaker recommended loading my favorite photos (mine and from other photographers) onto my iPhone and using them for reference when posing clients and looking for shots.


----------



## PhotoWrangler (Jul 19, 2011)

#2 will get you mommy's checkbook.... print it... LARGE!


----------



## kundalini (Jul 19, 2011)

Took a look at Cory's gallery.  He's a smiler and a squinter, isn't he?  Some of your best shots were when he was doing neither.  Lots of hands in pockets or buried in his armpits, but nerves could be a part of that.  Be aware of those tendencies next time.  What are some of his hobbies or interests?  Try having some props with those in mind.  This will give him something to do with his hands and take his mind off having his picture taken.  I think some shots where he is not looking at the camera would also be a nice adjunct.  You have some nice work in those, but a lot of repetition too.


----------



## Robin Usagani (Jul 19, 2011)

Well, he likes cars.  Asked him if he wants some pics with his suped up subaru, but he said no.  Wanted to do some jumping pics, he said no.  I should have asked him not look at the camera more ofthen though.  You are right.  

As far as props, I know he wont like it.  I asked him to jump and he said only chicks at his HS do that kind of shots LOL.  Props is definitely not "cool".

I am pretty proud with the accomplishment I did with the off camera flash though.  Usually I hate doing it because i have to carry around light stand and stuff.  Since he showed up with his parents I had to recruit them to hold the flash on monopod lol.


----------



## Derrel (Jul 19, 2011)

You asked a high school boy if he wanted to do some "jumping pics"? And he told you that is considered to be a female-only activity. I'm so proud of you too for having the kids parents fill in for your light stands.:thumbup:


----------



## Robin Usagani (Jul 19, 2011)

No.. he said all the girls on his HS do jumping photos.  He doesnt want that hahah.  Mom, Dad, and Cody all loved the photos.  He is posting it on facebook.  Hopefully Ill get more clients out of this.  I like this much much better than family pics.  I hate family pics especially if it involves toddlers.


----------



## gsgary (Jul 19, 2011)

Schwettylens said:


> Should I tell them what to wear next time?  He wore kick arse shoes though.



Do you think so, in think there naff shoes


----------



## Derrel (Jul 19, 2011)

gsgary said:


> Schwettylens said:
> 
> 
> > Should I tell them what to wear next time?  He wore kick arse shoes though.
> ...



Gary,Gary,Gary those shoes might be "naff" over there in the land of kings and queens, but here those are "sick". (AKA "cool", "awesome", "bitchin", "wicked cool", "snappy", "sharp", a slang word for people born in every decade.)


----------



## gsgary (Jul 19, 2011)

Yes over here a Chav would wear those Chav - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Robin Usagani (Jul 19, 2011)

those are Air Jordan IV gary.  LOL.  I drooled over this when I was in high scool.  They should worth arond $300-$500 if authentic.


----------



## EPPhoto (Jul 20, 2011)

Schwettylens said:
			
		

> those are Air Jordan IV gary.  LOL.  I drooled over this when I was in high scool.  They should worth arond $300-$500 if authentic.



Those aren't OG J's.  They're a retro version from 2004.  Still authentic, but not the ones from 1989.


----------



## Robin Usagani (Jul 20, 2011)

^^^^ Air Jordan expert ^^^^^  LOL .. I have no idea EPP.  You are probably right though because why on earth would you wear them LOL.


----------



## EPPhoto (Jul 20, 2011)

Schwettylens said:
			
		

> ^^^^ Air Jordan expert ^^^^^  LOL .. I have no idea EPP.  You are probably right though because why on earth would you wear them LOL.



lol, I had a shoe fetish till a few years ago. I had over 200 pairs of shoes at one point.  The majority had never seen a foot in them.  When I sold off most of the collection, I made over $16k.
They are popular with trendy white kids from suburbia these days.


----------



## gsgary (Jul 20, 2011)

Schwettylens said:


> those are Air Jordan IV gary.  LOL.  I drooled over this when I was in high scool.  They should worth arond $300-$500 if authentic.



Only an idiot would pay that


----------



## gsgary (Jul 20, 2011)

Schwettylens said:


> those are Air Jordan IV gary.  LOL.  I drooled over this when I was in high scool.  They should worth arond $300-$500 if authentic.



I would rather have a nice pair of Italia handmade leather shoes, but it has given me an idea for a shoe shoot, my partner bought some a few months ago for about £350 i call them her porno shoes


----------



## EPPhoto (Jul 20, 2011)

gsgary said:
			
		

> I would rather have a nice pair of Italia handmade leather shoes, but it has given me an idea for a shoe shoot, my partner bought some a few months ago for about £350 i call them her porno shoes



lol @ porno treads


----------



## blackfin (Jul 23, 2011)

man great job, love the lighting, i would just crop a few of them down about 15 % more.... great stuff 

My Blog: Wedding Photography Contract | wedding-photo-tips.com


----------



## bennielou (Aug 1, 2011)

Well done.  I agree that the lighting is beautiful.  I also like the background and bokah.


----------



## billydoo73 (Aug 10, 2011)

i like #5.  bottom line, if the client likes them, then they are good shots.  if he hates them then it does not matter what anyone says about technique, clothing. etc.

my 2 cents.


----------



## Naphtali14 (Aug 11, 2011)

-The white shirt is fine. (in general it is good to have more than one outfit though)
-These have potential; they need more post processing though.
-Number 5 is my favorite; work on it in post and see what you can come up with. What do you use to post process your photos?

Overall very good for your first try. Keep up the work!


----------



## Scoody (Aug 11, 2011)

Derrel said:


> tirediron said:
> 
> 
> > White shirt and [almost] black trousers??? Dude, you know better than that!!
> ...



Actually, that is MC Mastah Cawd!  He ain't go no limit!  His new CD is titled, "Kickin' in the Burbs!"


----------



## wilsonclark (Sep 14, 2011)

Schwettylens said:


> Hopefully it opens up opportunities in the senior pics market.  Also this is kinda my first time shooting a male.  I really didnt know what else to do besides hands in the pocket, arms crossed.
> 
> 1
> 
> ...




Your first time shooting is so nice. Perfect photography. It will help you making a good career in perfect and professional photography. All the best for your upcoming projects.


----------

